# I am was too scared to view it. (Paranormal)



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey! I didn't realize you were in Louisiana too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I definitely believe in ghosts/spirits. For the most part, I don't think of them as scary but I trust my instincts so if it creeps me out I'm gone! I've always wanted to do the thing where you stay at the Myrtles overnight on Halloween. But honestly, the friends I'd go with? We would scare the crap out of ourselves even without anything there!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 12, 2007)

I have no stories but If I ever were to encounter anything I think I would die of a heart attack I'm a really nervous person when it comes to those things.  Can you post the link to view that video on you tube please?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll share a few

When I was little I would always tell my mom about the "children in the backyard"  I don't remember this, I was too little, but a few years ago I heard children laughing in my house, well I was alone, and when I told my mom, she told me about when I was little I always talked about "the children" . 

This all happened in my dads old house. It wasn't a terribly old house, built in the late 50s.
I always saw "shadow people" in the hallway of this house,mostly when I was little and I constantly saw them. Then I started seeing them again about 5 years ago. 
One night I had a meeting with my new paranormal investigators group, when I got home terrible things started happening, I was at the computer when the light behind me started flashing (no other lights were acting this way) no big deal i thought it was probably just a loose bulb, wiggled it, nope not loose... ok well I stared at it a while and it didn't happen again, So i resumed my work on the computer. As soon as I turned my back it happened again,and again .. for about 5 minutes. I turned around really quick and saw a shadow figure run from where the light switches were on the wall by the front door, and run up the hallway. 

My dad moved out of that house 3 years ago, but a friend of mine received a Halloween Invitation VIA myspace, he said "hey this is your old house right!" and Yes, the new tenants of my old house were throwing a party,. I contacted the girl who sent it , asked her if she lived there, She did. I asked her if she has ever experienced anything weird in the house, and she wrote back very freaked out, she said she got chills when I asked her, because she said she felt extremely uneasy in that house, and that she heard CHILDREN laughing in the hallway one morning when she was showering !!!! 

Another : 

My friend and I were out investigating a hotel near my city, Its called The Glen Tavern Inn , you can google it online if you like, to get the entire story of room 307, its long so if you are interested, Its on their website.

We go to the front desk , tell the girl who we are, she gives us the key to room 307, it was being refurbished, so she was happy to give us the key. 

My friend and I walk into the room. Its an old small hotel room. Mattresses leaned up against the wall, we take some pictures, look in the closet where a woman was once murdered (one of the 3 people killed in this room) I hear some water in the bathroom so I go, dry as a bone, cobwebs in the sink, and bathtub, I turn to my friend and asked her if she heard it, She did, we decided it was probably the room next door. We finish up , not seeing much. We turn to lock the door and the fire alarm bell RIGHT behind us goes off! We jump, try and lock the door and run towards the stairs as fast as we can, we reach the stairway and the door to the stairs SLAMS in our face, NO one was around, we Scream at the top of our lungs, and run towards the Exterior Fire exit stairs,we hurry down the stairs and the girl at the desk asks us if we were smoking or something in room 307, her computer said the alarm was set in that room. Well no, we weren't doing anything. I almost crapped my pants.


Another  story 

I moved to Washington for a few short months. We lived in a Converted basement of a GORGEOUS 100 year old historic House. 

My boyfriend and I felt creeped out the minute we stepped foot into this place. Its all we could afford on such short notice, so we stayed. 

Night one, I take a shower, plan on shaving my legs, I see my razor fly across the shower, I feel super uneasy and not alone at this point, so I get out of the shower ASAP. I tell my boyfriend He things its weird. 
One morning he hears a loud sigh right behind him in the bathroom, he thought it was me being impatient ,so when he turns to the door, No one is there, he comes out to the living room and Im bundled up in a blanket half asleep on the couch.  Asks me if I was just in the bathroom, and I say no, he stops there because he doesn't want to freak me out. 
The next morning I hear the same exact thing . It wasn't him. 
That night, we are laying in bed, ready to go to sleep and we hear a HUUUGE crash in the bathroom attached to our bedroom. We both freak out, get under the covers and lay there until morning. When I get up, I slowly go into the bathroom and my Train case was ALL OVER THE FLOOR!!!!MAC EVERYWHERE!! I keep my stuff safe, so I didn't leave it teetering on the edge like a moron, and I know this FOR SURE because I always keep my stuff far away from the edge!

I go pay the rent a few days later, I walk upstairs, and I ask the lady about the house, when It was built, I told her how beautiful it was, 

Turns out, this house was The very first MORGUE in the town. and the basement.. YEP You guessed it, thats where the dead people were stored, stuffed and dressed up for funerals. 

We didn't stay there much longer.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 12, 2007)

The first one kinda looks like a cheesy music video...the second one has some neat stuff.  The first Poltergeist clip was freaky! 

There have been a few sightings in the house I grew up in-it is very old.  I have had a few crazy experiences in it, and definitely feel a presence in certain rooms at night. Anyone that might be still be hanging around is related to me. 

I stayed in a friend's house in CA that was supposedly haunted. A guy died from an overdose in there and my friend and the neighbors all had stories.  One night my friend was in the shower and I was in the kitchen drying my hair.  Out of the corner of my eye, I thought I saw someone in the living room. The figure was blurry from the legs down and was hauling ass across the room. I figured I was imagining things.  My friend of course freaked out and called her neighbor.  I described what I saw and he hung up.  He told me the next day he would hear foot steps when no one was home and verified the guy had shoulder length light hair.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## redambition (Oct 12, 2007)

i have quite a few.

i lived in a haunted house for a few months. the ghost wasn't nasty, so it was fine. i saw it's leg once, in the hallway (before anyone had told me the house was haunted), and that freaked me out a bit. it would often barge through my room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the doors would fly open when there was no draughts, then a couple of seconds later the doors on the other side of the room would fly open. once the doors flew open while i was getting changed, but quickly shut again - just like someone had tried to come in, realised i was half clothed and quickly retreated. there was no one else home.

one of the cats would refuse to stay in the hallway, another was aleays purring and arching like it was being petted (by no one) in the hallway.

i also went on a ghost tour of an old quarantine station. quite a few freaky things happened. several times while outside in mid-winter night freezing cold i'd suddenly feel hot and suffocated, like i was going to pass out. it would go away when i moved away from the spots i was standing in.

i got the same feeling in the morgue there, and literally was crouched on the floor because i felt like i was being suffocated.

i saw lights flickering in some trees outside one of the buildings - several other people saw them too.

i got followed by something in the hosptial wing - the moment i'd go into the second ward i'd feel freezing cold, and the cold would follow me around until i left the building. i tried this 3 times, and it happened every tiime. other people confirmed that the air was unusually cold around me, but fine elsewhere.

the shower block (the most haunted building there) won against me. the second i would set a foot in that building (i tried twice) i was overcome by cold, like walking into a huge freezer, and this was accompanied by the worst sick, uneasy feeling i'd felt in a long time. i could not go in. i hung around outside, hearing the plinks of pebbles landing around me. there was no one to be throwing them - they weren't being thrown hard enough to be coming from the nearest places that could hide a person.

my friend was walking up a hill at the quarantine station complaining about how tired she was and how she didn't want to walk anymore, suddenly she felt a push on her back, like someone was trying to push her up the hil... but there was no one behind her to do so. she was skeptical about the whole ghost thing up to that point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to do the tour again, but i'm refusing to set foot in that place without my SO to hold my hand.

then there was the time i was taking photos of an old historic cemetery at dusk. one grave gave me a very uneasy feeling - started shooting pictures and there were orbs all over them. some of them were dust orbs, but there were a few i was definitely unsure about, i wonder what caused them.

my camera also failed on a shot of a monument in the same cemetary - it turned out black even though the flash went off and everything seemed fine. took another shot of something else, it was fine. tried the same monument a few minutes later - fine. my camera had never before failed on a shot, not has it done it since. weird.

we went back to the cemetary the next day to see if it would happen again. i didn't get the uneasy feeling next to that particular grave, and the photos were pretty clear (got one orb)... even though i tried to kick up some dust to replicate the photos i suspected were dust orbs. i want to go back there again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there's still more... let me know if you want to hear them!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for starting this topic. I was going to do the same thing.

You guys had some crazy stories. I agree with you, SparklingWaves. If anything like that happened to me, I would die lol.


----------



## redambition (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah - i thought it was pretty cool that the ghost shut the door again... that was something that had never happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




those things about your dad are weird. the cat just going and attacking him is very unusual, if only in the respect that it's only ever done it to him.

the hospital thing is interesting, and reminded me of the one and only time i felt hot and faint in a hospital (as a visitor, not patient). I can't pin that to a paranormal cause, but now i'm wondering if it could have been.

i had some weird experiences in another house i lived in. i don't know if this place was haunted or if i was being "followed" though. for a period of a few days i would get the constant feeling that someone was standing over me as i lay in bed. i had a really clear picture of this person in my mind also, it just appeared there. it was an older man, wearing a long coat and a hat. he'd just stand over me, watching me. sometimes it felt like his hand was hovering just above my shoulder, like he was reaching out to touch me. it felt sinister and scary. of course every time i looked around there was no one there. it stopped after i'd had enough one night and lay there whispering "go away and leave me alone" over and over.

one night in that same house i was lying in bed (not sleepy or near sleep) and one corner of the room that was normally shadowed looked absolutely black. i couldn't see the wall or anything, and normally there'd be shadow but i could see some detail. again with the sick feeling, but after a while it went away and that was that - it never happened again.

i also have the usual assortment of seeing/hearing weird things when i was younger. the most common one was me seeking out my mother because i'd distinctly heard my name being called, yet she hadn't called for me. i still occasionally hear my name being called, or hear someone (who is not there) speak every so often. it's odd that it tends to happen when there are people around, but it's odder still when those people either haven't called my name or haven't spoken. it puzzles my SO that once in a while i ask him to repeat what he just said when we are in the same room and he hasn't said a word. it's like there's someone trying to say something to me, but they are on the very edge of hearing.

maybe i just have an overactive imagination, or i could just be going insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm the same as you though - reading about/seeing (videos or movies) and actually experiencing really paranormal stuff scares me silly. i think it's because i pretty much believe that this stuff is true. the rational part of my mind just ups and hides every time something weird happens, leaving the scared bit to fend for itself.


----------



## tinagrzela (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i have quite a few.

i lived in a haunted house for a few months. the ghost wasn't nasty, so it was fine. i saw it's leg once, in the hallway (before anyone had told me the house was haunted), and that freaked me out a bit. it would often barge through my room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the doors would fly open when there was no draughts, then a couple of seconds later the doors on the other side of the room would fly open. once the doors flew open while i was getting changed, but quickly shut again - just like someone had tried to come in, realised i was half clothed and quickly retreated. there was no one else home.

one of the cats would refuse to stay in the hallway, another was aleays purring and arching like it was being petted (by no one) in the hallway.

i also went on a ghost tour of an old quarantine station. quite a few freaky things happened. several times while outside in mid-winter night freezing cold i'd suddenly feel hot and suffocated, like i was going to pass out. it would go away when i moved away from the spots i was standing in.

i got the same feeling in the morgue there, and literally was crouched on the floor because i felt like i was being suffocated.

i saw lights flickering in some trees outside one of the buildings - several other people saw them too.

i got followed by something in the hosptial wing - the moment i'd go into the second ward i'd feel freezing cold, and the cold would follow me around until i left the building. i tried this 3 times, and it happened every tiime. other people confirmed that the air was unusually cold around me, but fine elsewhere.

the shower block (the most haunted building there) won against me. the second i would set a foot in that building (i tried twice) i was overcome by cold, like walking into a huge freezer, and this was accompanied by the worst sick, uneasy feeling i'd felt in a long time. i could not go in. i hung around outside, hearing the plinks of pebbles landing around me. there was no one to be throwing them - they weren't being thrown hard enough to be coming from the nearest places that could hide a person.

my friend was walking up a hill at the quarantine station complaining about how tired she was and how she didn't want to walk anymore, suddenly she felt a push on her back, like someone was trying to push her up the hil... but there was no one behind her to do so. she was skeptical about the whole ghost thing up to that point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to do the tour again, but i'm refusing to set foot in that place without my SO to hold my hand.

then there was the time i was taking photos of an old historic cemetery at dusk. one grave gave me a very uneasy feeling - started shooting pictures and there were orbs all over them. some of them were dust orbs, but there were a few i was definitely unsure about, i wonder what caused them.

my camera also failed on a shot of a monument in the same cemetary - it turned out black even though the flash went off and everything seemed fine. took another shot of something else, it was fine. tried the same monument a few minutes later - fine. my camera had never before failed on a shot, not has it done it since. weird.

we went back to the cemetary the next day to see if it would happen again. i didn't get the uneasy feeling next to that particular grave, and the photos were pretty clear (got one orb)... even though i tried to kick up some dust to replicate the photos i suspected were dust orbs. i want to go back there again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there's still more... let me know if you want to hear them!_

 
Post some pictures that you took!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## n_c (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I'll share a few

When I was little I would always tell my mom about the "children in the backyard"  I don't remember this, I was too little, but a few years ago I heard children laughing in my house, well I was alone, and when I told my mom, she told me about when I was little I always talked about "the children" . 

This all happened in my dads old house. It wasn't a terribly old house, built in the late 50s.
I always saw "shadow people" in the hallway of this house,mostly when I was little and I constantly saw them. Then I started seeing them again about 5 years ago. 
One night I had a meeting with my new paranormal investigators group, when I got home terrible things started happening, I was at the computer when the light behind me started flashing (no other lights were acting this way) no big deal i thought it was probably just a loose bulb, wiggled it, nope not loose... ok well I stared at it a while and it didn't happen again, So i resumed my work on the computer. As soon as I turned my back it happened again,and again .. for about 5 minutes. I turned around really quick and saw a shadow figure run from where the light switches were on the wall by the front door, and run up the hallway. 

My dad moved out of that house 3 years ago, but a friend of mine received a Halloween Invitation VIA myspace, he said "hey this is your old house right!" and Yes, the new tenants of my old house were throwing a party,. I contacted the girl who sent it , asked her if she lived there, She did. I asked her if she has ever experienced anything weird in the house, and she wrote back very freaked out, she said she got chills when I asked her, because she said she felt extremely uneasy in that house, and that she heard CHILDREN laughing in the hallway one morning when she was showering !!!! 

Another : 

My friend and I were out investigating a hotel near my city, Its called The Glen Tavern Inn , you can google it online if you like, to get the entire story of room 307, its long so if you are interested, Its on their website.

We go to the front desk , tell the girl who we are, she gives us the key to room 307, it was being refurbished, so she was happy to give us the key. 

My friend and I walk into the room. Its an old small hotel room. Mattresses leaned up against the wall, we take some pictures, look in the closet where a woman was once murdered (one of the 3 people killed in this room) I hear some water in the bathroom so I go, dry as a bone, cobwebs in the sink, and bathtub, I turn to my friend and asked her if she heard it, She did, we decided it was probably the room next door. We finish up , not seeing much. We turn to lock the door and the fire alarm bell RIGHT behind us goes off! We jump, try and lock the door and run towards the stairs as fast as we can, we reach the stairway and the door to the stairs SLAMS in our face, NO one was around, we Scream at the top of our lungs, and run towards the Exterior Fire exit stairs,we hurry down the stairs and the girl at the desk asks us if we were smoking or something in room 307, her computer said the alarm was set in that room. Well no, we weren't doing anything. I almost crapped my pants.

_

 
FUCK!! I just got chills up and down my spine after reading that...scary.


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 12, 2007)

Ah...pets acting strange! My parent's cats always would chirp and meow in this one room.  They would look up as if seeing a bird flying around or something, but nothing would be there.  My dad mentioned that animals can see things we can't. He said my grandmother (who lived there before us) loved cats, maybe she was messing with them. He used to like to scare us, or teach us to be brave but that was just nuts!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe. I've experienced things, sights and sounds, that cannot be explained rationally.

The home where I live now is full of glass. Lots of windows, French doors and mirrors. One day I was sitting in my living room and in the French doors across the room from me I see somebody walk down the hall. It was early in the morning and I was the only one awake, I knew it wasn't my parents. I turned around and nothing was there. I just got this really horrible feeling. I sat there, frozen. I started crying, staring at the ground trying to not look at the glass, and somebody touched my shoulder, like they were trying to comfort me. Nobody was there. This went on for about 20 minutes. By the time it was over, I was in hysterics. I was that scared. I thought I was going insane. I had to be about, 12 or 13.

Out of the corner of my eye, I still think I see people coming in and out of my front door and walking through the hall.. but I don't get that feeling of dread from it anymore. I also feel like there's somebody crawling into my bed sometimes. That really freaks me out when it happens. I always try to convince myself it's nothing.. but man, sometimes.. it just scares me. The weird noises, the feelings of somebody watching you. It's *freaky*. That energy has to go somewhere, right?

I dated a guy named Derek once for two years. He was very intelligent, very normal, very sane. One day, after we'd been dating for a while, he told me about the "shadows" near his house. He lived in the middle of a heavily wooded area in Southern Georgia. He said he'd come home from work sometimes and they'd call his name, chase him, make noise on the roof. I've always had a hard time believing him, but I can't not believe him either. Other people have experienced it too. They seemed to follow him. We spent nine days in a hotel in Savannah. I'd always go downstairs to get a soda from the machine and come up the stairs. Every time I went up the stairs, I'd hear somebody following me. I'd stop and still hear footprints. However, I was always in there alone. Derek also claimed one night, on a very weird night when my night terrors (had them my entire life) were bad and I woke up screaming and shaking him, that he saw a little girl in the corner of the room wearing an old Colonial white dress. Considering that Savannah is one of the oldest cities in the nation, it's not too far fetched.

And there's a haunted house here that I want to go to SO badly! I'm frightened easily but the story behind it almost proves something has to be there if ghosts are real -- Supposedly, there's tunnels under the city of Needles, CA. They were built by early settlers. They ran all over the city, but most of them were there solely for access to "brothels". One of them still stands this day. It's an ugly green color and is probably condemned. Rumor has it that a lot of people were murdered in those tunnels and the women of the house would perform their own abortions and bury everything in the backyard. I don't know how true it all is, but I've heard the same story told so many times that I just need to find out! I just googled this and it's even returning results. I thought it was just a local legend!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_My pleasure.  Also, I have a bonus for those who are very brave.  I am not brave in the least.  

Danvers Mental Institution 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkQVypCEreA

For the Brave folks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deoJUBW9CI8

Maybe someone can give rating on these.  My hubby could watch these with no problem._

 
that first video had good pictures, that place looks very creepy!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 12, 2007)

okay now I have a couple, but they aren't really scary or definite

Like, when we moved into our apartment back in 01 (we lived there for a few years) well I'd always be asleep on the couch, and I would wake up with a sudden jolt. Not like the falling dream, but like someone pushed me to wake me up and then they were nowhere to be found.

I'd also be sleeping and I'd wake up suddenly because it sounded like someone had called my name in a monsters voice. urgently. Like "REBECCA!" But I'd be alone.

My stepdad says the house we live in now has a ghost or two. (he's been living here for years but me and my mom just moved in 2 years ago) I didn't post this earlier because I personally haven't had any experiences. He says that he's been alone in the house, and he'll hear footsteps running up and down the stairs. He also says that he's been all alone, and he'll hear someone going through the silverware drawer, or the drawer will be wide open out of nowhere. 

My stepdad says that he went downstairs once in the middle of the night and bumped into someone in the kitchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and began fighting them (figuring it was a robber or something). Then turned on the light and no one was there. 

My mom has been alone in the house and was on the computer, no TV's were on or anything. She heard one of those squeak toys squeak, as if someone stepped on it. No one else was in the house.

They say that theres a little girl's ghost in this house. in our bathroom, if you look at the wooden door, the name Kim is scratched into it. 

And the one thing I _have _witnessed is footsteps running up or down the stairs. It was a Sunday morning, and everyone was home but my little brother was sleeping. I heard the footsteps really fast, and I asked my mom where my brother was. She said he was still sleeping. I said "OH I thought he got up, didn't you hear the footsteps on the stairs?" and she looked at me like I was crazy.

(just so everyone's clear, my stepdad basically had the house to himself for years. thats why some of that stuff seems weird)


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 12, 2007)

You know, a couple of years back I had a rather nasty speed habit, and late one night I was convinced I could feel some kind of presence in my room. I wasn't hallucinating before, but I saw what looked like a moving hologram of something...it's hard to explain..I had no idea if this was the drugs or some kind of 'spirit' but I still have to sleep with a light on.

I watched the the second video you posted...I had to stop watching the clip with the room being filmed during the night...I still have goosebumps..


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

delete


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 12, 2007)

Speaking of names, In our haunted basement/morgue apartment there was a slice of drywall cut out of the wall, and there was like ..30+ signatures back there, and dates , dating way back


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

*delete*

[delete


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 13, 2007)

I watched some of the videos, and I don't believe any of them to be real. 
Although the one of the girl in the hallway standing there almost made me shit myself. I pretty sure it was all staged, edited and unreal. Still scary though! 

A lot of the Orbs, people believe to be paranormal , Which is completely possible but MOST of the time, orbs captured on film , are dust, or most often Moisture in the air. I once had a picture , of an orb from a awful train accident, with the face of the girl who died in it. 

I lost all of my amazing pictures when the harddrive all those pictures were on crashed on my old computer. I was devastated, but I took it as a sigh, and I think its all for the better


----------



## redambition (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 

 
_Post some pictures that you took!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
ask and you shall receive!

i have a few, and unfortunately i can't find the ones of the monument where my camera didn't work the first time. i'll have to look through some old back ups for it.

dust orbs, real orbs or just weird?

this first one is a clear shot - no unusual stuff.

http://picasaweb.google.com/redikepe...10863566906098

the second one i believe is full of dust orbs. i don't think any of these are real orbs.

http://picasaweb.google.com/redikepe...10867861873410

this next one i think is all dust orbs apart from the really bright, white one. on the original (un-resized image), i've zoomed in using photoshop and the pattern inside it resembles a face. it's also opaque, and not translucent like the dust orbs.

http://picasaweb.google.com/redikepe...10863566906082

this last one is a lone orb on the bars of the fence. i think this one may possibly be real and not caused by dust. the orange glow on the left hand side is coming from a light near a church.

http://picasaweb.google.com/redikepe...10863566906066

MxAxC-_ATTACK: i agree that dust orbs show up on pics like this often. i think some of the orbs i've captured are weird, but i can't be sure. the only reassurance i have that at least some of them may be legit is the extremely uneasy feeling i had while looking at that particular grave and while taking these shots.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## redambition (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Thanks so much for those pictures.  Picture 4 of 4 almost look like it had a profile of a person in an orb on that tree to the right.  I checked the other photos for it to show up and it didn't.  I cleaned my screen too thinking that was it. I can spot a profile anywhere.  It's a weird thing of mine. LOL  I guess it's dust within dust._

 
hey - you're right, it does look like a profile! i never picked up on that before. thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The profile is made up of the edge of the headstone that the orb is in front of, so i don't think it's anything paranormal


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_http://www.yourghoststories.com/ghos...g-building.php

Do you think this picture is real or not?  I saw it on another website and it was smaller.  I could barely see the girl. Here, she is really standing out.

Check out the one with man in the back seat on this same site.  Real or not real.  Okay - no free hitchhikers in my cars.  NO!_

 
 You know,. Usually things aren't that clear , usually you can see outlines of people but I've never seen a real picture, that was so clear so I have mydoubts ..

and yeah, just like you its the pictures of the freaky little kids that make me jump!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Types of hauntings

*Residual Haunting *
The most prevalent type of haunting, by far, is referred to as a residual haunting. In this type of haunting the ghostly energy goes through a cycle of actions over and over again. It's like a video clip that repeats itself in a loop. Oftentimes this plays out at a specific time as though it were following a schedule. Most commonly the scene played out will be that of a tragic event, such as a death. This type of haunting is more like a psychic impression of energy than an actual haunting by a presence or entity. Many true stories seem to describe this type of occurrence. 

*Intelligent Haunting *
The second classification of haunting is known as the Classic or Intelligent Haunting. In an Intelligent Haunting the spirit, or ghost, demonstrates an intelligence and an awareness of its surroundings. These ghosts have been known to communicate with humans and to interact with their environment. In this type of haunting it is common for objects to be moved. There have been reports of ghosts making noises, such as rapping or banging on walls, slamming doors, or making footsteps. Ghosts have been known to move things around, or even to hide objects. They may even turn light switches on and off. This type of ghost will often manifest the personality of someone who has died. *Smells and odors that were commonly present with the person when they were still living, such as tobacco, perfume, or flowers, often occur in these hauntings. *


This was copied from http://www.trueghosttales.com/

That Pilot must fall into the intelligent haunting category._

 
As I mentioned earlier, strange things have occurred in the house I grew up in.  My grandfather passed away in '84.  He was a heavy smoker, and after he died my mom worked really hard to get the smell out of his room. Eventually she successful! Every now & then though, you can smell cigarette smoke in there, or rather, his scent. I remember him smelling like smoke and hair pomade. Sometimes the temperature is a little lower too. As spooky as it is, I didn't mind so much when I experienced that because it left me with a peaceful feeling if that makes sense.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I was thinking about going and taking some pictures of some places in the DAY LIGHT in New Orleans that are supposed to be well haunted, spooky, etc.  I am trying to get brave.   But, I don't know how many are actually interested in seeing that.   I don't think this is a popular topic, because this  is primarily a makeup site.  But, as I stated in my first post, I am doing this for Halloween.  I don't know really how many are even reading my posts. ROLOL  I feel like I am talking to a friend, but I may be talking to myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sooooo, if I hear there is an interest from at least 7 people, I know it will be worth my going out to these place around town.  

Lastly, I do not want to encounter any ghosts at all.  I am not a ghost hunter.   I will be caring all sorts of spiritual protection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I will probably have to go with my dog or husband in some areas.  I don't have to go on tours for some of these areas.  I have no idea what some of these places look like since Katrina.

BTW:If you *aren't *interested, you can say that too.  I will not be offended.

Sorta off the topic:  I thought this was cute.  I may not quote this exactly right.  Vincent Price was interviewed and asked how did he like being known as being famous for being in horror movies.  He replied, "No, I am actually in romantic movies, because people get closer to each other in their seats"._

 
ohhh i would love to see them!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I was thinking about going and taking some pictures of some places in the DAY LIGHT in New Orleans that are supposed to be well haunted, spooky, etc.  I am trying to get brave.   But, I don't know how many are actually interested in seeing that.   I don't think this is a popular topic, because this  is primarily a makeup site.  But, as I stated in my first post, I am doing this for Halloween.  I don't know really how many are even reading my posts. ROLOL  I feel like I am talking to a friend, but I may be talking to myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sooooo, if I hear there is an interest from at least 7 people, I know it will be worth my going out to these place around town.  

Lastly, I do not want to encounter any ghosts at all.  I am not a ghost hunter.   I will be caring all sorts of spiritual protection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I will probably have to go with my dog or husband in some areas.  I don't have to go on tours for some of these areas.  I have no idea what some of these places look like since Katrina.

BTW:If you *aren't *interested, you can say that too.  I will not be offended.

Sorta off the topic:  I thought this was cute.  I may not quote this exactly right.  Vincent Price was interviewed and asked how did he like being known as being famous for being in horror movies.  He replied, "No, I am actually in romantic movies, because people get closer to each other in their seats"._

 
I am interested! I wanted to do something like that when I visited NOLA. My friend is from there and lived in the French Quarter-(so much history there) lots of experiences for her!  My dad used to take us to weird/spooky cemeteries when we were young, but we never thought to bring a camera.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 13, 2007)

god your'e all so brave!
seriously i can barely watch ghosty 'horror' films rated 12 (age 12 lol not sure what it is in the US? but think something along the lines of 'The Others')
thanks sooo much for not postin any pics i love reading stories but thats as far as it goes
i couldn't look at any pics i would have nightmares im so easily scared lol


----------



## redambition (Oct 13, 2007)

i can't believe that someone broke into a tomb - that's horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sparklingwaves - i would definitely be interested in seeing pictures! even in daylight, you never know what you're going to get!

i think i can see the face you're referring to (not sure though...) i think it may be the dusst orbs making a pattrn on the tree, but i'm not really sure about that.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 13, 2007)

delete


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 15, 2007)

I want to see them! come on 7!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 15, 2007)

delete


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Writing on the walls and I am not talking about your family or children. I am not calling in professionals. I am running. I don't care if says, "Hi, how are you today?" I am a gone like the wind." 

The other is physically touching me in any form. I am calling the morgue on myself, because I just died. I am go after that ghost's behind._

 






I almost peed my pants; could not stop laughing!  Thanks!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_http://bibleprobe.com/ghostpictures.htm_

 
I can't believe it, I've turned into a coward at my old age, I'm too scared to look at the picture on this site.


OK, I mustered up the courage to look at the photos.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Fantastic! I am getting closer to the number of people needed for me to go and have some pictures to post just for Spectra. Thank you._

 
I want to see them too.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Oct 16, 2007)

K that video scared the &)#$*#)(*$ and the *[email protected]#)$) and &)(* out of me. I couldn't watch it. I started freakin out lol. My lil boy was sitting by me laughin, at first I didn't realize he was watchin it. SOOOO we went watch dora lol. btw I am from Louisiana too. I live in Baton Rouge.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I'll share a few

When I was little I would always tell my mom about the "children in the backyard"  I don't remember this, I was too little, but a few years ago I heard children laughing in my house, well I was alone, and when I told my mom, she told me about when I was little I always talked about "the children" . ....._

 
I am going to tell my husband this story tonight and he will be very angry at you for scaring him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He is soooo creeped out by kid ghosts in movies.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 17, 2007)

The Sloss Furnaces are a really scary site I visited that was near my home in Birmingham Alabama. This is a video that shows some of it. The video might be scarier to me besause I've been to the place and the way they described the feeling it gives you is totally accurate. You have the feeling that bad things have happened to people there. When I was there I saw very old little shacks and had read that was where slaves lived, including women and children that were put to work at the furnaces at one time, many of whom died. That's not something mentioned in the video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u41zz780rcI


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 17, 2007)

Two things that stuck out from that video: 1) They almost played "Sweet Home Alabama" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 2) It has the little lady from Poltergeist..."outside in!"

I actually think I've driven past that place, Bernadette...can you see it from the interstate?


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_My pleasure. Also, I have a bonus for those who are very brave. I am not brave in the least. 

Danvers Mental Institution 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkQVypCEreA

For the Brave folks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deoJUBW9CI8

Maybe someone can give rating on these. My hubby could watch these with no problem._

 
holy crap, I couldn't continue watching the 2nd video after a couple of minutes, LOL!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 18, 2007)

SparklingWaves said:


> For the Brave folks:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deoJUBW9CI8
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 18, 2007)

delete


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_No, I couldn't watch that video._

 
It's not that scary.  I showed it to two other people and they confirmed what I saw.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never seen a ghost but I definitely believe in them.  Sometimes I think my apartment is haunted!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 18, 2007)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 18, 2007)

delete


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I actually think I've driven past that place, Bernadette...can you see it from the interstate?_

 
If I remember correctly you can see it from the freeway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ah I miss the south!


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 26, 2008)

okay.. sorry i HAD to bump this back up..

when i was 12 my dads friend whom was very close to us passed. at that time my dad was very abusive towards my mom... this night he was gone after a fight between them... me and my friend were getting ready to go to bed so we went thru the house and shut lights and tv down. she made it to my room before me and was facing me as i was coming towards her (down the hallway) she had the look as if she *saw a ghost* i turned around and saw this "hollogram" sp? looking thing about 10 feet behind me. i couldn't make out a face..all i seen was a oval shaped figure with a BRIGHT glow..it lit up the whole area like if a tv was on in a dark room. we quickly shut the door and layed their. i said "we didn't see anything, go to bed lol" something told me not to be scared, that it was my dads friend. the next morning i told my mom what we experienced and she's the type, who doesn't believe or not believe in ghosts.. just hasn't seen anything like that. i reminded me to confide in God when things occur like that... years later we were talking about it..and she had told me how the night that i seen this figure, she had a dream that my dads friend sat on her bed and told her she needed to leave my dad, that he was "going to kill her". weeks later they had their last  fight and she was done!! i figure she wouldn't want to see a GHOST and he knew that so made her feel like it was a dream, but i know he was their that night.

and NOW--we've been having crazy things happen in our apt this past month. i've been at my place 2 years and nothing like this has happened..lately i've been going through ALOT of stress and have been picking arguments with my S.O.. i don't know if this is whats bringing on "bad things/energy" but i'm sure it does..  

we were in the room about a month ago and heard a boOm from the living room, our corner shelf had came off the wall.. i figured maybe our neighbors (apts) had hit the wall and made it fell??..so we ignored it

next we were in the room again.. and i heard a noise like a picture came off 1 nail and was kinda gliding back and forth (hanging by 1 nail) and i was right when i looked in the living room. i went to put it back on the nail, but thought to let that side drop again to hear the sound.. and it was a light noise and only glided 1-2 times... what i heard was like someone had their hand on it and was pushing it hard to make that noise. just "falling" off 1 nail wouldnt of been that loud... so then i got a lil weirded out, but ignored it.


next time (few weeks ago) we were sleeping and the bedroom door SLAMMED shut..my S.O jumped up and said "WTF!?!?" and searched all crazy thru the house, nothing... and the a/c wasnt on and no windows were open ( i checked ).. i asked him the next morning what he thought about that and he doesn't remember!! so i felt like i was going crazy lol but then again he WAS ina deep sleep so i accept that he doesn't remember... this had me thinking...

3 nights ago we were in the room AGAIN.. he was asleep and i was on specktra lol.. and i heard a plate hit the ground LOUD like it was thrown.. he gets up and there's a busted plate in the MIDDLE of the kitchen... it was on the table before then. this time i was like OK no more excuses..somethings here.. we are both Christians and said aloud "YOU ARE NOT WELCOMED HERE..TIME TO LEAVE" and i said my prayers.. asked the Lord to keep up protected..fell asleep fine.

2 nights ago (next night) had company over all watching a movie and we heard something fall HARD..had to of been from the bathroom or room, but we never found anything on the ground.


luckily i haven't seen anything here. im just HEARING loud noises.. i'm wondering if it's because i've been so loud yelling and complaining????

it's getting me to calm down a lil' bit i must say.. lol we'll see if this stops as i get "right"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 26, 2008)

Some friends of mine were demolishing a house in order to rebuild on their property.  They were recording the whole event by pictures.  

The day of the demo, the crew cleared the house and grounds before they began tearing the house down.  They then took one last picture of the house.

Later they were looking at that last picture taken before the demo and it seemed normal.  Then one day, she went to open the photo on the computer and it opened up expanded to like 300%.  She saw something in the window.  When she zoomed in, she saw a man and a woman in faint grayscale.  

When I heard about it I thought she was exagerating.  Ummm...then I saw the pic.  Dude.  You can see the man and the woman.  You see him more clearly.  You can see his glasses, beard and suit.  Freaked me out.  

These aren't the kind of people to make stuff up either.  She wouldn't even send me the photo via email, because she was worried other people might see it and think she was crazy.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had things happen to me before.

I think I was 8 or 9, pretty young. Me and my sister had just gotten a poster of one of those Sanrio characters. It was the My Melody character, which to my knowledge, isn't around Sanrio stores anymore. I think...

So me and my sister brought the poster home. And we put it up on the door.

Cool.

But I was in the room later by myself, reading. And I head noises coming from the door that the poster was on. This was a door that leads to the outdoor laundry room. But these weren't like, creaking or unlocking or slamming shut sounds. It sounded like wood burning, a strange crackling and popping sound. Call me crazy, but I thought it was because of the poster. There WAS no fire, no wind that day, nothing to move that door.

I brought my sister in there. But when she was with me, there was no sounds. So I told her, maybe she had to be in there by herself. And she was 2 years older, so she didn't believe me, but for my peace of mind, agreed to stay in the room for a few minutes.

I went outside, and I didn't hear anything.
But my sister comes out, FREAKED OUT. Because she heard the exact same noises coming from the door.

So we tore down the poster. We wanted to burn it, but we couldn't, so instead, we immersed it in water and turned it into pulp and threw it away. On our door, we put up drawings of four-leaf clovers, horseshoes.. you know, good luck symbols. (We were kids, give us a break. XD)

And after that, I have never heard a sound from that door again, other than caused by the wind.

Now this next story happened to my cousin in Taiwan.

When he was younger, he worked as a security guard in a basement somewhere, always working the night shift. He always had a friend with him. The same friend.

There was a shower in that basement. And everyday at midnight, the light would turn on and so would the shower and it would sound like someone was taking a shower. As a dare, my cousin's friend, one night, switched the light off when the light went on and so did the shower.

The next day. My cousin's friend went psycho. He literally went crazy, he would get up at night and start choking people in their sleep. It was SO freaky. He had to be committed.

My cousin also suffered a little. He didn't go crazy, but he had HORRIBLE nightmares and sometimes would feel like someone was strangling him in his sleep, but when he woke up, there was no one there.

My cousin recovered, but his friend never did. I think that's because my cousin wasn't the one who angered that spirit who took showers literally, but he happened to be there.

This one happened to my Dad.

When my dad was in Taiwan, he was serving in the military.
His grandma, who he loved dearly, passed away while he was in the army.
The army would not let him attend the funeral.
So my dad threw a bitch-fit and destroyed a bunch of stuff so they let him go finally.

When he returned home.
His family was like.. "Oh my god, the footsteps stopped."
My dad was like, "What footsteps?"
Basically, they told him that the day his grandma died, up to the night my dad came home, they heard her footsteps walking around. They weren't bothered by it because they knew it was her footsteps, they knew it was her walking around. Apparently, she couldn't rest easy yet until my dad had come home. She had been looking for him. Once he got home, she could finally rest in peace.

What a sweet grandmother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one happened to my sister's friend.

She was alone in her apartment on a Friday night. It was night.
So to kill time, she had been playing the piano really loud.
Then she shut the piano, turned out the lights and went to listen to some music really loudly.

She went back outside to get a drink of water, and when she turned on the lights. The piano was open. She knew she had closed it.

She was so scared she called my sister and was crying. She had wanted my sister to come over and spend the night with her.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2008)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2008)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2008)

delete


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Whoa, that's some paranormal activity.  I especially like one of your Grandmother.  She was waiting for her dear son to come home & wasn't going to leave until she new he was safe.  That goes to show that death can't separate love in the spiritual realm.  She loved that son.  That is so moving._

 
Yeah, I love ghosts like those. The nice unmalicious spirits. =) I wish I could've met my great-grandma.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never had any experience with seeing ghosts before but I know that some of my family members and my old manager has experienced seeing ghosts and paranormal events. 

My aunt told me this story about my father. When my father used to stay at his old apartment like way before he met my mother he would experience weird things. There was the one time where it really freaked him out. It was during the night and he was sleeping. Then out of nowhere his bed started to levitate and then he woke up. After that the bed fell back down onto the floor which really disturbed my father.

When my cousin was young he told me that he would see ghosts at his old house most of the time. There was this one time where he used the bathroom at his house and then out of nowhere he saw a ghost. He said that the ghost was laughing at him and then my cousin had to rush out of the bathroom. There was a time when his brother saw someone crossing the street to his mom but she said that there was no one there.

When I used to work at my old job, we had a basement where we would keep the designer shoes. My manager told me that the workplace used to be a old hospital during the 50's and where the basement was, it used to be a morgue. He was usually the one who had the experience with the ghosts. He said that when he did a overnight shift at the store he was alone with one of the other managers in the office. Out of nowhere he heard footsteps and saw a shadow like walk by. Then he stepped out to look and then the doors were all wide open which is usually closed at night. There was also another time where we were about to leave since we closed. The music in the store starts to play again from out of nowhere when my manager already turned the radio off that was in the office. His face turned white and he had to have one of us go downstairs to the office with him so he could turn it off again. He said he also saw a headless ghost running next to his car when he was driving on the freeway to work.


----------



## triccc (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_ 
For the Brave folks:

YouTube - Ghosts, Spirits, and Demons!!

Maybe someone can give rating on these. My hubby could watch these with no problem._

 

I watched that one. I liked it.  I am always fascinated by those things.


I have had 2 experiences in the condo I lived with my ex in.

When I was sitting on the couch one evening, I saw a reflection of a person walking from my bedroom towards the hallway.
But no one was home. I was so scared to move after that!

The second one was really odd.
I have this HUGE stuffed animal octopus. It's really big. 
And I was in one room and when I went to walk into the kitchen, It was sitting at the edge of the hallway. And it wasn't there seconds before.
I thought maybe my ex was playing a prank, so I looked around for him and he wasn't there. I freaked and called his job, he was at work.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2008)

delete


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 1, 2008)

I was mentally scarred by the Haunted Mansion in Disneyland. I was seven and I cried on my dad's shoulder through the whole thing.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 1, 2008)

delete


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry to bump this back up but this just reminded me of a few stories. I've heard a few people say they've experienced paranormal things.

Once my friend was outside looking up at the sky, her 18 yr old cousin had passed away and they had named a star after him. Whilst she was looking up at the stars, thinking about him, the outside light globe twisted and fell from the roof. (that would have freaked me out).
Also about the same guy, his family have a whiteboard on there fridge and one morning they realised there was a M within a box drawn on the board. This was his own little signature.

I don't really know what I think about ghosts, i prefer to just be in denial lol. Though I have felt haunted, I was living in a place in melbourne and every night I would feel watched or hear strange noices.

Also when I was 11 years old, I was on school camp and we were playing this hide and seek kind of game at night. I ran a little too far away from the camp and was hiding between some shrubs and trees.There seemed to be a boy near me though in a tree, wearing a red cap and a yellow t-shirt. I spoke to him but I had to move or I was gunna get found. My memory is pretty fuzzy but I'm pretty sure I saw him twice in different trees. Oddly enough none of my fellow campers fitted that description and I couldn't see his face. At the time I though he was a real person.
Also at the same place, when ever I touched the handles in the shower I'd get zapped and when I went to bed that night I had this weird sensation when I closed my eyes. Every time I did I seriously thought I was back in the shower, it was the most odd experience.


----------



## LilLatnLdy (Jan 28, 2009)

I’ve personally never experienced anything but I’ve had some friends that have shared their experiences with me. 

One friend of the family has had many experiences and shared a few with me.  They used to live in a house where the previous owner had died; near the top of the stairs and so they would hear footsteps and occasionally see his shadow.  She said one time her grandson who was probably about 4 or 5 at the time started crying and so they went to check on him and he was standing near the top of the stairs but backed against the wall crying and afraid to move as if something was in front of him.  They lived there for like 10 years and then bought a brand new house in Salinas.  Well something had followed them because she said that one time she was in her room getting ready and heard someone call her name…it spooked her but she brushed it off.  Then her daughter said that one time she was sitting on her bed doing homework with her door open and could swear that from the corner of her eye she saw someone walk by and look in…. so she finished her work and went to her sister’s room to see what she wanted assuming it was her but it wasn’t (they were the only ones home at the time).  She was a little freaked out but brushed it off.  

Then another time our friend and her husband were up late one night like on a Friday or Saturday waiting for the son to come from work.  They were lying in bed and heard the lock on the front door turn, the door open and close; so they went down to greet him but he hadn’t come home yet.  They did a walk through the housing thinking that perhaps someone broke into the house but nothing.   They ended up moving back to the bay area because the commute was too much for them.  When they had moved back they had rented a house for a little while that turned out to be haunted but more than the one they had lived in for 10 years before.  She told me another co-worker about the strange things that started happening in the house like how she would always find the bottom drawer of her jewelry box open and sometimes the jewelry was taken of it.  They would hear footsteps and once her youngest who was about 12 or 13 at the time was home along sitting in her room when all of a sudden she heard the faucet in the kitchen turn on.  So she went to investigate and when she was standing in front of the kitchen sink all of a sudden she heard really loud footsteps behind her that freaked her out.  She didn’t want to turn around to see if anyone was there and took off crying and screaming out of the house.  She didn’t want to be alone in the house anymore after that.  Then she said one time the doors to all the rooms bathrooms included were all open when they woke up one morning.  Another time before Christmas they woke up to find their artificial tree dismantled.  Her son who was probably like 18 or 19 at the time was home alone quite a bit during the morning and early afternoon because he had surgery on his leg to remove a tumor and would hear noises all the time but would just lie in bed with the covers over himself.  Another time one of her daughters saw someone standing outside her window but her father didn’t find anyone outside.  They finally bought a home and moved out and so far nothing has happened ever since then.

Where I work currently a woman that used to work here committed suicide (not here at work) and her co-workers said that when they worked late they would hear papers rustling, the filing cabinet open and typing on the keyboard from her cubicle.  I now work diagonally across from this cube and have been here as late as midnight by myself before but haven’t heard anything…thankfully too because I probably would have crapped and pissed my pants.

My father has a few stories too.  Like when they first moved to CA from AZ they lived with an Aunt in her basement and would hear footsteps or glass breaking when no one was one.  Also his dad worked nights and at that time the driveway was gravel and it was long.  Well one night they were waiting up for him and saw lights from the little basement window and heard the tires on the gravel come up the driveway but when they ran out to greet him there was no one or nothing there.

Okay…I’m tired of typing now and will maybe share more stories later.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 29, 2009)

I only skimmed through the thread, so if this has been mentioned, forgive me! lol... Danvers State Hospital was actually turned into condos. This happened about 2 years ago. I had a chance to go up there before they redid everything (and haven't been back since, mostly because I'm jealous of the people living there) and have some really good pictures of the outsides of the building. We didn't get in, sadly... but I'll dig up my pictures and post them. Also, the movie *Session 9* was filmed there... for those of you who like horror/thriller movies that play mind games and aren't really gory, I *HIGHLY* recommend it.

I also went to Fairfield Hills State Hospital, in Newtown, CT. I don't know if any of you watched that show on MTV years ago called Fear, but if you did, FHSH was the place where the guy had to lay in the drawer in the morgue... I've got some pretty interesting pictures from inside there, too. I used to be big into "ghost hunting," but my friends kind of lost interest.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 29, 2009)

I believe in ghosts.

Matter of fact, there is one in our apartment. 

Yes, I'm kinda freaked out, lol.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't watch those videos because I _*know*_ I'll freak out! When I see things like that they play on my mind for ages afterwards.

I was gonna say I've never had any personal experiences but there is one that to this day I'm not 100% sure about: I came home for lunch one day on a workday 2 years ago. This was in a house I shared with my friend for 6 months. Anyway we had told the estate agents we were planning to leave so that lunchtime the guy from the estate agents came to erect the "To Let" sign in the front garden.

I was in the kitchen at the back when I heard running as if someone was running around in the front room. The footsteps were really loud and I was convinced they were in the house but no one was home. I froze and was like "what the...?!" At this point in time I had no idea that the guy was erecting the sign (when I finally realised it was being put up I thought it could be his footsteps and him knocking the sign into the ground).

But we had polished wooden floorboards downstairs and it sounded just like someone in socks running across the floor then sliding a bit - as if someone was skidding around on their feet! I know the difference between noises outside and inside and let me tell you I swear it was inside!! The walls weren't the thickest and sometimes you could hear nextdoor going about their daily business but I was convinced it was in _our_ house - especially when I hear that 'swish' in my mind, it was so like someone sliding on their feet. 

It took me 5 minutes to bottle up the courage to go into the front room and see if anyone was there. Not a single thing. But my heart was pounding and I don't think I stayed there very long for my lunch! I'm surprised I even had the guts to go back there at lunchtimes again but I did. But I guess it's because I end up convincing myself it must have been the noise from the guy putting up the sign...

It's interesting reading how many of you as kids used to see things/people you no longer see since you grew up. I had a friend who lived round the corner from me when I was teen. She said she and her brother used to see an old woman standing at the bottom of their garden when they were young - but as they got older they no longer saw her. They experience doors locking and unlocking themselves in that house all the time and the TV switching itself on. Weird.

My Nan had an experience a year or so after Granddad died. I'm very wary about sharing it probably because for me it's so personal and sensitive so I won't go into detail. 

When my other Granddad died my parents were convinced they smelt his aftershave in my room on a couple of occassions - I have nothing that smells like Old Spice so it can't be from anything I owned! They're convinced he watches over me.

I also have a friend who's mum is very sensitive to stuff and she picks up on things a lot! 

I do wonder how you guys cope after seeing what you have seen/hearing the stuff you've heard etc. I wouldn't ever want to witness/encounter any of this because I'd get so scared! I think even if nice, "friendly" ghosts wanted to let me know they were there, I'd hope they'd do it in a very, very subtle way so as not to scare me. And I mean uber subtle!


----------

